# Best foundation for OILY SKIN?



## knn

Hi !!  

I am acidic so makeup usually turns dark and runs off after an hour or two.  I have very oily skin too!!  I look tired and washed out more and more as I age.  My features are quite nice but skin tone is blech!!

Please help me to achieve even skin tone, fresh ang glowy skin.

To achieve that:
1. do I buy liquid foundation or powder form?  but powder form might look cakey?
2.  which brand is the BEST you reckon?


Thanks lots in advance


----------



## BeBeStyle

My skin is really oily as well.  The best I found is B.E.  Their loose foundations is the best for me.
HTH


----------



## LoriB

I'm very oily and I use Bare Escentuals foundation, bisque and mineral veil. I still need to use blotting papers halfway through the day, but this is a huge improvement for me. No other foundation has ever worked this well for me.


----------



## breakfast lover

I just bought Laura Mercier as a recommendation from a lot of people from this forum. The foundation powder is really nice.


----------



## LouisLady

Look for WATER based foundation- I know that LANCOME offers a few foundations that is water based & also, use a loose powder to set.  It helps soak up any excess oils


----------



## kellyLV

look for oil free/water based foundations.Mine are shu uemura p.Foundation,Laura Mercier, youngblood mineral Foundation.all works well for me.


----------



## prettyfit

i love almay clear complexion. its the best. try it some day!!


----------



## Lola24

breakfast lover said:


> I just bought Laura Mercier as a recommendation from a lot of people from this forum. The foundation powder is really nice.


I work for Laura Mercier and I have quite oily skin, I do think they have one of the best powder foundations, I also love Shu Uemura powder foundation, I think it lasts even longer on me than my LM........and I like the color options.  They are both great though and I would recommend staying away from liquid foundations with very oily skin, just a little concealer if needed, dust skin with translucent colorless powder, then apply a layer of powder foundation either with a brush or a sponge......


----------



## sw0pp

Either Chanel Double Perfection Compacte (medium coverage), MAC Studio Fix (heavy coverage) or Giorgio Armani Matte Silk Foundation (light coverage)


----------



## *suzi*

LoriB said:


> I'm very oily and I use Bare Escentuals foundation, bisque and mineral veil. I still need to use blotting papers halfway through the day, but this is a huge improvement for me. No other foundation has ever worked this well for me.


 
I second this. I use the medium or medium/tan color. People are constantly complimenting my glowing complexion thanks to this wonderful makeup. I sure wish I looked like that without it . Also, the blotting papers are absolutely essential for a fresh face all day.


----------



## jclr

I also use Bare Minerals.  Wouldn't try anything else after four years.  Although I use their blush, I also use Nars blush.  Lately, though, I've been using Tarte Cheek Stain over the foundation and under the Mineral Veil.  It gives a very natural glow.  

Be careful when using Bare Minerals for the first time.  You need a lot less powder than you think.  It takes a few tries to get it right but you'll be a convert once you do.


----------



## TammyD

My skin is so oily I used to say you ca fry a egg on it in the afternoons! Then I discovered this cult Japanese makeup label *Kesalan Patharan*, which makes excellent waterbased liquid foundations. The texture, as with most Japanese cosmetics, is very fine. So it is very light weight and I don't feel it. But the coverage is medium to full and it doesn't oxidise easily. The skin is kept matt all day.


----------



## Doribelle

I've tried SO many foundations and like you I have oily skin.  Ive tried high end and low end and the best by far--for me--has been Revlon Colorstay in the oily skin formula.  Worth a try for a little over $10


----------



## pquiles

I use NARS Sheer Matte and have sampled MUFE Matte+.
Two other brands I've contemplated trying (but need to get samples first) were Chanel Mat Lumiere and Bobbi Brown.


----------



## pquiles

Doribelle said:


> I've tried SO many foundations and like you I have oily skin. Ive tried high end and low end and the best by far--for me--has been Revlon Colorstay in the oily skin formula. Worth a try for a little over $10


 
I have tried this as well.  It was ok.


----------



## j9g8rchic

TammyD said:


> My skin is so oily I used to say you ca fry a egg on it in the afternoons! Then I discovered this cult Japanese makeup label *Kesalan Patharan*, which makes excellent waterbased liquid foundations. The texture, as with most Japanese cosmetics, is very fine. So it is very light weight and I don't feel it. But the coverage is medium to full and it doesn't oxidise easily. The skin is kept matt all day.



Are you in the US?  Where do you buy this from?  I'm really curious.  I too have super oily skin.  I hate it.


----------



## Ms.MelissaD

Revlon colorstay was ok. Im real oily also nothing works for me!


----------



## missgiannina

i love cliniques ance solutions even though i dont have acne, it has salicylic acid which helps control the oil


----------



## jadore la mode

breakfast lover said:


> I just bought Laura Mercier as a recommendation from a lot of people from this forum. The foundation powder is really nice.




I agree with this! I was a longtime user of BE, but wanted a little more coverage for blemish flare ups. I tried Laura Mercier's foundation powder and love it...works great and stays matte on oily skin. My only issue (& on MakeupAlley this is a popular complaint) is that it runs out quickly. For $40, I wish it lasted longer!


----------



## eitak

I have really oily skin, and I've been using bareMinerals exclusively for over 2 months. can't complain! it's really helped my skin. I'm eager to see how it holds up during a Texas summer.


----------



## Ashleigh68

You should try Alison Raffaele Reality Base Foundation. It is a light, oil-free, liquid, mineral  foundation with subtle, medium coverage that is actually good for your  skin.


----------



## Mibbette

I have really oily skin but have been getting on well with Clinique's Anti Blemish Solutions foundation. Bare Escentuals does not work for me at all, but will look out for some of the other suggestions on here if I fancy a change


----------



## poohluvspurses

I have really oily skin, too, and I have tried lots of foundations, including Bare Escentuals, Laura Mercier Mineral Powder Foundation, Dior Airflash Foundation... But for almost a year now I have been using Laura Mercier Oil-Free Liquid Foundation and it works really well for me. I used to think liquid foundations were a no-no for oily skin, but this product has proven me wrong. I apply it with a brush and it blends really well - I don't have to use a lot to get good coverage. I also use blotting papers throughout the day to control shine.


----------



## impcat

I have an oily t zone, so I use Clinique and it's been great.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel matte lumier


----------



## mawluh

I love my dior nude =] I've been using it for almost a year now, I think I'll be repurchasing it again!


----------



## Tracy

Lately I've been loving Estee Lauder Double Wear on my combo to oily skin!


----------



## loci

Definitely Armani Lasting Silk Foundation with MUFE HD primer.


----------



## HerShe

I use MUFE Matte Velvet + but after my moisturizer I dab my face with Milk of Magnesia. It leaves my skin matte ALL DAY, I no longer carry around blotting paper or powder. Anyone who lives in NY or has been here during the summer KNOWS that NY can be hot as all hell . I may feel as if my skin is getting oily but my face never shows it.


----------



## hmm3

HerShe said:


> I use MUFE Matte Velvet + but after my moisturizer I dab my face with Milk of Magnesia. It leaves my skin matte ALL DAY, I no longer carry around blotting paper or powder. Anyone who lives in NY or has been here during the summer KNOWS that NY can be hot as all hell . I may feel as if my skin is getting oily but my face never shows it.




Ditto this!


----------



## pquiles

HerShe said:


> I use MUFE Matte Velvet + but after my moisturizer I dab my face with Milk of Magnesia. It leaves my skin matte ALL DAY, I no longer carry around blotting paper or powder. Anyone who lives in NY or has been here during the summer KNOWS that NY can be hot as all hell . I may feel as if my skin is getting oily but my face never shows it.


 

Does the Milk of Magnesia clog pores?


----------



## keodi

revlon colour stay, MUFE Mat velvet and Estee lauder double wear are fantastic they  worked for  me the year I attended a wedding in a carribean island with extreme heat and humidity conditions..


----------



## chengj

I used bare minerals for like a day before my skin started to get worse. I really like Laura Mercier foundations


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

Sooo for the past few years, I've been wearing MAC's Studio Fluid Fix liquid foundation and I feel like it's time for something new. I've noticed that after a few hours of wear (3+ hours), the foundation starts to wear off and I'd find myself having to powder up. But even after touching up, it's still not as nice ass it was when I first put it on. I've heard great reviews on MakeUpForEver's HD Foundation, but I heard it's not that great for oily skin. Have any of you ladies ever tried or heard of MakeUpForEver's Velvet Matifying Liquid Foundation? If so, what are your guys' views on it? Does it dry out? Is it thick? 


And if you ladies have any other suggestions, let me know!


----------



## br00kelynx

I just wear neutrogena kind. I'm extremely oily but this seems to work well. Only wear stuff that is water based, not oil based.


----------



## cap

i use mufe hd and it works pretty good. my skin is oily in the summer but not to bad in winter. i also use a good primer which helps out alot. plus mufe has a shade for every skin tone so you are bound to find a great match. I never use to use primer before but know that i have started i see a big difference in the way it controls oil and helps my foundation last.


----------



## oceansportrait

Have you ever considered mineral powder foundation? It's really great for oily skin. I've tried liquid foundation in the past, but I just find it doesn't do anything for my oily skin---on the contrary, it aggravates it to make it even more oily & makes me break out. That's why I love *Bare Escentuals*. It doesn't offer heavy coverage though---only if you're looking for light to medium coverage.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

I recently got Giorgio Armani's Luminous Silk Foundation which is oil-free (a bonus when you already have oily skin), I also really liked the coverage it provided and how it glided on. You might want to look into that.


----------



## claudia09

Devoted2makeup said:


> I recently got Giorgio Armani's Luminous Silk Foundation which is oil-free (a bonus when you already have oily skin), I also really liked the coverage it provided and how it glided on. You might want to look into that.


 

I use that too. The coverage is great! Although the downer to it is that it doesn't come with spf, so you'll have to apply separately.


----------



## meela188

I have used MUFE mattifying foundation and I really liked it but I did look like I had make-up on. I think Guerlain's lingerie de peau is perfect for oily skin and it doesn't look like I have on make-up, just beautiful skin.


----------



## ang3lina33

I also have oily skin and if you can take a small splurge and invest in the Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua or the YSL Teint resist...I would highly recommend!

They are both water based and the coverage is simply amazing yet extremely light and feels like you have nothing on!

I personally like the YSL because it leaves a wonderful matte powder finish. The Chanel looks dewy yet not shiny..kind of matte. Hard to explain, but it looks fabulous as well.

I'd ask for samples of both on your next trip to a department store so you can try both


----------



## alex.losee

I wear armani luminous silk foundation. It's pretty pricey, but it's the best liquid foundation that I've found.


----------



## fortomorrow

I think the liquid foundation is great! The powder will make your skin more oily!


----------



## Fran0421

I  definitely recomment Armani's lasting silk foundation, I have very oily skin and literally no oil seeps through throughout the day. I have only used this in winter though so I am not quite sure in summer when it is really hot. 

I use Laura Mercier mineral powder foundation for summer and it's great coverage and no oil either. Good luck


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

pquiles said:


> I use NARS Sheer Matte and have sampled MUFE Matte+.
> Two other brands I've contemplated trying (but need to get samples first) were Chanel Mat Lumiere and Bobbi Brown.



How do you like the MUFE Matte+ foundation? And how does the NARS Sheer Matte work for you?


----------



## pquiles

LV BarbieDoll said:


> How do you like the MUFE Matte+ foundation? And how does the NARS Sheer Matte work for you?


 
I love my Sheer Matte.... I've recently tried MUFE Matte+ and Face and Body... (got samples from Sephora) but went right back to my Sheer Matte.  I love it!!


----------



## mimisora63

I have a very oily nose (yuck I know) so I have gone through so many foundations. I bought a Temptu airbrush kit and it helps soooo much. You should also look into a primer to help with your oily skin.


----------



## alliemia

Diorskin Nude or Chantecaille


----------



## jessb646

By far the new Guerlain Lingerie De Peau Invisible Skin Fusion Foundation .. I have a VERY oily T-Zone and after a while my foundation would literally slide off my face. As a primer I use Guerlain's Meteorites Light-Diffusing Perfecting Primer. The two together are perfection!! I used to use the armani silk but this is MUCH better.


----------



## madaddie

Guerlain Parure Powder Foundation, I have used it for many years with no complaints.


----------



## allaboutdaniel

mac studio fix powder foundation is one of my faves. but i also like chanel matte lumiere. the nars sheer matte didnt really work too well for me . . .


----------



## annam

I used to use MAC products but they were too oily for me. I am using Coverfix and had a sample of Stila oilfree foundation and loved it.


----------



## meganfm

Thought I'd pipe up with an idea of what NOT to use.  I've been using Bobbi Brown Natural Finish Long Lasting Foundation and it's not very good-it disappears from my skin and settles into my pores especially around the bottom of my nose, even with Laura Mercier Oil-Free primer.  So steer clear of that one!  I have combination skin, but my t-zone is especially oily.  I'm thinking of trying Armani Lasting Silk next.


----------



## Jaanoo

i have very oily skin too ... i use max studio fix powder and foundation... and it work well for me ...


----------



## Royal lady

Giorgio Armani Lasting UV Silk Foundation or Shu Uemura Face Fabric Fluid Foundation


----------



## thecharmedwife

I love Laura Mercier's loose mineral power foundation. The first few days I thought it was going to be another bust but six months later and my face no longer looks like an oil slick and I do not have to blot/touch up after a 10 hour work day. And one container has already taken me over a 6 month mark...

I do note that other regimens in regard to face care play a role.


----------



## babymelsmom

Chanel's Vitalumiere Aqua and Guerlain's Lingerie de Peau are both very good for oily skin.  They go on smoothly, provide good coverage and good staying power.  Cle de Pea also has a good liquid foundation for oily skin - I tried CdP's powder foundation and found that it oxidized over time and my skin color took on a weird hue.  Edward Bess has a great compact foundation that I also really like.  I've tried LM, Chantecaille, Lancome, Armani, Dior, YSl foundations over the years and never had any luck with them on my oily skin.


----------



## glitterchic

I use Bare Minerals powder and love it. I've never tried the matte one, however.


----------



## nwhite

Clarins Everlasting foundation is really good for oily skin.  Helps keep skin matte for a while.   I've noticed that it does give off a white cast in photos though.


----------



## meganfm

babymelsmom said:


> Chanel's Vitalumiere Aqua and Guerlain's Lingerie de Peau are both very good for oily skin.



What's the coverage like on the Vitalumiere Aqua?  I'm not happy with the coverage that Bobbi Brown is providing.


----------



## Stephie2800

MAC Studio Fix is the very best for oily skin I think.


----------



## careforyourbody

have also used that....
http://www.careforyourbody.net/


----------



## angexz298

Hi! I'm looking for a very natural, light foundation that's good for combo/oily skin but still gives good coverage. I'd prefer something with a somewhat matt-ish finish but still has a radiance to it, and something that's definitely not heavy looking and doesn't make you look like you've got a lot of makeup on.

thnks!!


----------



## Cait

Chanel Mat Lumiere!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## xlana

My everyday go-to is Estee Lauder Double Wear Light, but from what you want in a foundation perhaps Giorgio Armani's Lasting Silk, Luminous Silk, or Guerlain's Lingerie de Peau would be better for you. I own Lasting Silk, which is supposed to be longer lasting than Luminous Silk but I haven't personally tried it. I tried a sample of Lingerie de Peau and fell in love with that foundation. The coverage was very good but still looked very natural. Btw, I have really oily skin, so I look for staying power in my foundations!


----------



## shoplady

Max factor also good for oily skin. I only blot 1 times for 8 hours


----------



## angexz298

how do you all feel about chanel's vitalumiere aqua? does anybody know what kind of finish it gives and what skin type it is suitable for?


----------



## Tracy

angexz298 said:


> how do you all feel about chanel's vitalumiere aqua? does anybody know what kind of finish it gives and what skin type it is suitable for?



I have that and really oily skin, no go!  It slides off my face.  
I am still searching for the perfect foundation for my skin, the best so far:
YSL Teint Resist
Shiseido Sun Protection liquid foundation--I have mixed Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua w/ OK results.
Revlon ColorStay


----------



## Tracy

Cait said:


> Chanel Mat Lumiere!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





I heard this is being discontinued, have you heard that?


----------



## Cait

Tracy said:
			
		

> I heard this is being discontinued, have you heard that?



I sincerely hope not! I'm still sour over them dc'ing Pro Lumiere ! But I haven't heard anything bout Mat?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Samia

Tracy said:


> I heard this is being discontinued, have you heard that?



Have you tried Bobbi Brown's Skin foundation, I have really oily skin and I live in a hot and humid region and this one really works for me.


----------



## Tracy

Samia said:


> Have you tried Bobbi Brown's Skin foundation, I have really oily skin and I live in a hot and humid region and this one really works for me.



Wow, really? That will be next on my "try" list! Thanks!


----------



## Tracy

Cait said:


> I sincerely hope not! I'm still sour over them dc'ing Pro Lumiere ! But I haven't heard anything bout Mat?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I've heard one or two UK YouTuber's say it--Fleur? and HollyYMBB  Because of Perfection Lumiere they are discontinuing Mat and (the already) Pro.  I wanted to try it but when I heard this I backed off.  Maybe it's UK only?

Edit: found Holly's blog post: http://www.ymbeautyblog.com/2012/01/chanel-perfection-lumiere-initial.html


----------



## Samia

Tracy said:


> Wow, really? That will be next on my "try" list! Thanks!


And I don't use any primers with this, the whole routine is Bobbi Brown Oil Control Lotion SPF 5 followed by the foundation and then I dust with Bobbi Brown Loose powder or the Powder Illuminating foundation. 

Also I have noticed with me its has to do a lot with the application, I used to apply with a Bobbi Brown foundation brush or MAC 186 but realized I get better results with these Sigma Round Top Synthetic Kabuki - F82 http://www.sigmabeauty.com/Sigma_Round_Top_Synthetic_Kabuki_F82_p/f82.htm and ELF Powder brush http://www.eyeslipsface.com/studio/tools/single-brushes/powder_brush:

The application looks great and I don't get that oily, I just blot/powder after say 4 hours which is pretty good for me.


----------



## Tracy

Samia said:


> And I don't use any primers with this, the whole routine is Bobbi Brown Oil Control Lotion SPF 5 followed by the foundation and then I dust with Bobbi Brown Loose powder or the Powder Illuminating foundation.
> 
> Also I have noticed with me its has to do a lot with the application, I used to apply with a Bobbi Brown foundation brush or MAC 186 but realized I get better results with these Sigma Round Top Synthetic Kabuki - F82 http://www.sigmabeauty.com/Sigma_Round_Top_Synthetic_Kabuki_F82_p/f82.htm and ELF Powder brush http://www.eyeslipsface.com/studio/tools/single-brushes/powder_brush:
> 
> The application looks great and I don't get that oily, I just blot/powder after say 4 hours which is pretty good for me.



Thanks for the tips!  I agree about application method, I use the Sigma F84 and the Real Techniques buffing brush.


----------



## leboudoir

for me i rotate between MUFE's F&B and MAC's pro long wear (for work days). i find the trick is what i prime my skin with, which is a non oily moisturizer and a mattifying sunscreen. doesn't move after that or get greasy


----------



## nc.girl

angexz298 said:


> Hi! I'm looking for a very natural, light foundation that's good for combo/oily skin but still gives good coverage. I'd prefer something with a somewhat matt-ish finish but still has a radiance to it, and something that's definitely not heavy looking and doesn't make you look like you've got a lot of makeup on.
> 
> thnks!!



I have super oily skin, and use Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation(the original one in the glass bottle). I apply mine with a BeautyBlender sponge. The foundation itself is a medium coverage, but I've found that I can sheer it out with my BB sponge. The finish is somewhat matte, but it's not completely matte. If you have a store nearby that sells EL, see if one of the SA's will give you a sample of it to test out. Usually the samples are enough to last you at least a week. I have tried the EL Double Wear Light foundation and it didn't seem to stay on me very well at all, even though I use a primer, pressed powder (EL Double Matte), and UD De-Slick setting spray.


----------



## Chantilly_lace

I have a very oily t-zone, and have a lot of trouble with foundations.  I also live in a hot country, so i am in a oily shiny mess a lot! 

HOWEVER the Armani luminous silk foundation really seems to soak up the oil, and leave a great finish.  I also keep a clear sheseido powder in my bag for a blot throughout the day...


----------



## Samia

I wanted to share about a new foundation I have been using, I am really oily all over and live in a hot & humid country, till recently I have been using Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation and it does the job well, I blot once/twice.
I have started using Bourjois's new foundation 1-2-3 perfection foundation and it is so amazing, I don't even have to powder after the foundation to control the oil!! 
Its medium coverage but build able, looks great on skin doesn't sit on top, has a nice natural finish. I am using shade 55 (NC 40/42) and works great with my olive skin tone.
If you can find it give it a try, its not very expensive either ($21)
I have also heard good things about their Flower perfection foundation and I will be trying that soon too.


----------



## MJDaisy

i have oily skin and have used a lot of different foundations...i actually find that drugstore foundations seem to work better for my skin.

i really love covergirl natureluxe silk foundation (i used the entire tube up last fall) and right now i am using revlon photoready foundation. i like both and they worked better for me than the more expensive brands (i tried mac, laura mercier, and smashbox).


----------



## Lexiii

Personally, I don't like using loose powders. I get it all over myself and it tends to look uneven because I can't spread it everywhere evenly on my face. However, I also think liquid foundation can look a bit fake when people really pack it on, so for me I just need to find the right balance (I know, I'm picky!)

I use Elta MD Physical UV 41 (which is a tinted moisturizer and basically replaces the need for foundation), and then I use Lancome's Dual Finish to set the tinted moisturizer


----------



## Tracy

Samia said:


> I wanted to share about a new foundation I have been using, I am really oily all over and live in a hot & humid country, till recently I have been using Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation and it does the job well, I blot once/twice.
> I have started using Bourjois's new foundation 1-2-3 perfection foundation and it is so amazing, I don't even have to powder after the foundation to control the oil!!
> Its medium coverage but build able, looks great on skin doesn't sit on top, has a nice natural finish. I am using shade 55 (NC 40/42) and works great with my olive skin tone.
> If you can find it give it a try, its not very expensive either ($21)
> I have also heard good things about their Flower perfection foundation and I will be trying that soon too.



Ugh, wish I could get it in the US!  There is so much from Bourjois I want to try.


----------



## candy2100

Tracy said:
			
		

> Ugh, wish I could get it in the US!  There is so much from Bourjois I want to try.



Several years ago Sephora carried Bourjois.  I liked their lipgloss alot.  It was disappointing they stopped carrying it!


----------



## Tracy

candy2100 said:


> Several years ago Sephora carried Bourjois.  I liked their lipgloss alot.  It was disappointing they stopped carrying it!



I know, Ulta had it too and I never tried it.  asos.com carries some items just never the ones I want to try!


----------



## Cait

Tracy said:


> Ugh, wish I could get it in the US! There is so much from Bourjois I want to try.


 
How far are you from the Canadian border? We're carrying the line at Shoppers Drug Mart now


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

I use Chanel Mat Lumiere but I heard it's going to be discontinued so I am looking for a new one


----------



## Tracy

Cait said:


> How far are you from the Canadian border? We're carrying the line at Shoppers Drug Mart now



Very   Good to know, I'll get to Canada before the UK!


----------



## cascherping

I just started using Hourglass Liquid Powder foundation about a week ago and I absolutely love it! I have an incredibly oily t-zone and this has been the best foundation I've tried in a long time. It goes on really smooth and I don't have to touch up nearly as often (I can go until mid afternoon). A little on the spendy side, but it's worth it so far.


----------



## Tracy

cascherping said:


> I just started using Hourglass Liquid Powder foundation about a week ago and I absolutely love it! I have an incredibly oily t-zone and this has been the best foundation I've tried in a long time. It goes on really smooth and I don't have to touch up nearly as often (I can go until mid afternoon). A little on the spendy side, but it's worth it so far.



I so wanted that to be HG   I thought it got stuck in my pores and accentuated them, didn't last on my oiliest spots and clung to my normal spots and the peach fuzz.  I tried with and without primer, with was better but it still didn't last. For $55 I expect it to not melt off my oily spots!


----------



## kellykristin

I have moderately oily and acne prone skin and the best foundation I have found is Laura Mercier mineral pressed powder foundation. The coverage is sheer to moderate and helps control oil in my t-zone area. I pray that they never discontinue this product!


----------



## Samia

Tracy said:


> Ugh, wish I could get it in the US!  There is so much from Bourjois I want to try.



I use this one too and Asos has it
http://www.asos.com/Bourjois/Bourjo...&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Vanilla+52

But this is more heavy and full coverage, I still like it but not as much as the 123.


----------



## annam

Tracy said:


> Very  Good to know, I'll get to Canada before the UK!


 
Murale.ca is now selling online. Not sure if they ship to the U.S. but they also carry this line.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Hello 

My t-zone sometimes look like someone put vaseline on my skin  I am looking for a foundation that is really good for this concern. I have been looking at Armani Luminous Silk, Diorskin Forever Flawless Perfection, and NARS Sheer Matte foundations. I was also gonna use MAC Prep + Prime Transparent Finishing Powder with whatever foundation I decided to get. 

Any other suggestions are welcome 

Thanks


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Also what is a good concealer too


----------



## declaredbeauty

CoachDivaNC said:


> Hello
> 
> My t-zone sometimes look like someone put vaseline on my skin  I am looking for a foundation that is really good for this concern. I have been looking at Armani Luminous Silk, Diorskin Forever Flawless Perfection, and NARS Sheer Matte foundations. I was also gonna use MAC Prep + Prime Transparent Finishing Powder with whatever foundation I decided to get.
> 
> Any other suggestions are welcome
> 
> Thanks



I love MUFE Duo mat.. it's my staple in the summer. Revlon colorstay in the oily formula is also great. I never have to touch up with both.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Thank you  I will definitely check it out


----------



## alliemia

Diorskin nude is wonderful. It's water based too, which helps.


----------



## Couture_Girl

i have never tired this foundation, but apparently Hourglass has a new liquid to powder foundation that is called Immaculate Foundation just for oily skin?


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Thanks Ladies


----------



## wtmontana

I love Chanel Perfection Lumiere (liquid) or DiorSkin Forever Fluid (liquid) or Estee Lauder Double Wear (liquid) with either Shiseido Compact SPF35+ (powder) or Napoleon Perdis Camera Finish (powder) over the top.


----------



## chunkylover53

Seriously underrated foundation for oily skin: Shiseido Hydro-Liquid foundation. DiorSkin Creme-Gel is also good. My skin works best with cream to powder formulations. 

For concealer, I like Benefit Boi-ing (very opaque and quite dry, so not for flaky bits) and Bobbi Brown concealers are good too.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Thank you


----------



## Lexiii

just purchased shiseido compact foundation spf 35 (powder) and lorac natural natural performance foundation (liquid). i have combination skin, oily and dry at times. i'm just looking to try some new products!

can't wait to try them! I also got a ton of samples


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Lexiii said:
			
		

> just purchased shiseido compact foundation spf 35 (powder) and lorac natural natural performance foundation (liquid). i have combination skin, oily and dry at times. i'm just looking to try some new products!
> 
> can't wait to try them! I also got a ton of samples



That's probably what I am gonna do is try different products


----------



## BrittanyDarling

i would use a oil free primer (laura mercer has a really good one and hourglass has a good one.) use a beauty blender or a brush to buff in the foundation, set with a powder then blot with a tissue (for your nose not toilet paper) and set with setting spray (skininavia is a good brand) and blotting durning the day and touch ups will help


----------



## Lexiii

just tried lorac natural performance foundation and HATED it...i'm going to try laura mercier tinted moisturizer


----------



## Lady Stardust

I have pretty oily skin and I've been using YSL Teint Resist for almost 2 years now.  I love the formula and it lasts a decently long time before I start getting oily again on my forehead and t-zone (usually about 5/6hours).  I don't think anything is ever going to really stop the oil coming through to my liking since I hate having oily skin lol but I'm pleased with the Teint Resist results


----------



## Lexiii

I just tried a sample of the miracle skin transformer and it is amazing! it's so lightweight, stays put even on oily skin and feels like velvet


----------



## MJDaisy

i just got clinique "even better" foundation. for someone with oily skin i can say it's working well on me so far!


----------



## ang3lina33

Lady Stardust said:
			
		

> I have pretty oily skin and I've been using YSL Teint Resist for almost 2 years now.  I love the formula and it lasts a decently long time before I start getting oily again on my forehead and t-zone (usually about 5/6hours).  I don't think anything is ever going to really stop the oil coming through to my liking since I hate having oily skin lol but I'm pleased with the Teint Resist results



Same here!! No matter which foundation I try, I always go back to buying another bottle of my YSL teint resist! It's amazing!!

If you don't mind me asking.. How many pumps do you use for your entire face? And which shade/color are you?


----------



## Lady Stardust

ang3lina33 said:
			
		

> Same here!! No matter which foundation I try, I always go back to buying another bottle of my YSL teint resist! It's amazing!!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking.. How many pumps do you use for your entire face? And which shade/color are you?



Im shade 3 (opal) and I use 4 pumps. Left side right side forehead and chin/nose. I've heard people say they use 1 pump and I'm like what! Lol that just doesn't work for me lol but 4 gives me the type of coverage I like. Sheer/dewy but still covers the problem areas and unevenness


----------



## ang3lina33

I've tried Clinique skincare and was not impressed. I wonder about their foundation..


----------



## ang3lina33

Lady Stardust said:
			
		

> Im shade 3 (opal) and I use 4 pumps. Left side right side forehead and chin/nose. I've heard people say they use 1 pump and I'm like what! Lol that just doesn't work for me lol but 4 gives me the type of coverage I like. Sheer/dewy but still covers the problem areas and unevenness



Ahaha we're definitely twins!!! I use 4 pumps as well and place each dot on all same areas.

I can maybe do 2 pumps on a light day and blend, blend, blend but almost always 4... 1 pump is impossible lol


----------



## Tracy

ang3lina33 said:


> Same here!! No matter which foundation I try, I always go back to buying another bottle of my YSL teint resist! It's amazing!!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking.. How many pumps do you use for your entire face? And which shade/color are you?





Lady Stardust said:


> Im shade 3 (opal) and I use 4 pumps. Left side right side forehead and chin/nose. I've heard people say they use 1 pump and I'm like what! Lol that just doesn't work for me lol but 4 gives me the type of coverage I like. Sheer/dewy but still covers the problem areas and unevenness



I like Teint Resist as well but I wish the coverage was just a little better.  I really love how light it is and the finish it gives but it doesn't last all day for me.
I'm shade 4 and use 3 pumps, I have a small face 
Can't imagine one pump!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^It's definitely a light coverage I still have to use concealer underneath on my problem zones. I get really red on my nose area and sometimes cheeks and I still get occasional zits on my chin (I'm 22 so my skin is still kind of coming out of the teenage phase lol) but I like that it's not too heavy on the parts that I don't need too much I can't stand thick, cakey looking foundations!


----------



## Tracy

Lady Stardust said:


> ^It's definitely a light coverage I still have to use concealer underneath on my problem zones. I get really red on my nose area and sometimes cheeks and I still get occasional zits on my chin (I'm 22 so my skin is still kind of coming out of the teenage phase lol)* but I like that it's not too heavy on the parts that I don't need too much I can't stand thick, cakey looking foundations!*




Agree!


----------



## Juliette Giles

I LOVE *Bare Minerals*, however I've tampered with *Mineral Wear* as well, it works well, might wanna try it out...? 



jclr said:


> I also use Bare Minerals.  Wouldn't try anything else after four years.  Although I use their blush, I also use Nars blush.  Lately, though, I've been using Tarte Cheek Stain over the foundation and under the Mineral Veil.  It gives a very natural glow.
> 
> Be careful when using Bare Minerals for the first time.  You need a lot less powder than you think.  It takes a few tries to get it right but you'll be a convert once you do.


----------



## Lindsay2367

I really am not a huge fan of foundation, but I use the MUFE HD Foundation when I do use it.  However, I just tried the Miracle Skin Transformer in Transluscent and Medium, and they are great.  Not as full coverage as foundation, but they worked wonders for my oily skin.  Super mattifying effect, and pretty good coverage.  Not exactly foundation, but maybe a good option for those with oily skin to try.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I bought the Maybelline BB Cream last night and wore it today and I love it! I still use a concealer bc some parts of my face still need more coverage than it provides (and it's definitely a "good skin day" product) but as far as controlling oil it's great! After about 7 hours I was a little shiny but less than I am with my favorite foundation, YSL Teint Resist. I know the BB cream isn't a foundation but just throwing that out there. I was really pleased and surprised with the oil control


----------



## geljunky

I have very oily skin and use boots expert shine control lotion under bare minerals. It keeps the oil away all day and leaves my skin with a soft dewy look and velvety finish.


----------



## Aeris

Clinique Stay-Matte Oil-Free Makeup
http://www.clinique.com/product/159...ons/NEW-Stay-Matte-Oil-Free-Makeup/index.tmpl


----------



## Lexusss

Hello Ladies!

This is the first thread I've made so I'm quite excited!

I'm switching over to using drugstore foundations because of finances and also because I just think that there must be some really great drugstore foundations. 

I have combo skin- oily/dry (and on top of that, it's sensitive). I get really shiny in my t-zone but there are some days where parts of my face feel very dry. I'm in my 20s and have fair skin that burns easily. 

I don't want heavy coverage - I'm looking for light to medium coverage. I have pretty good skin and since it's like 80-90 degrees where I live, I just don't want anything heavy. 

I've been compiling a list of drugstore foundations that I've heard good things about, and I would love all of your recommendations on the following products or if you could recommend any other foundations, that would be great! I'm having a very hard time narrowing down this list!

1. Revlon Nearly Naked Foundation
2. L'Oreal True Match Super-Blendable Foundation
3. L'Oreal Magic Nude Liquid Powder Foundation
4. Neutrogena Healthy Skin Foundation 
5. Maybelline SuperStay 
6. Maybelline New York Instant Age Rewind 
7. Maybelline Fit Me! Foundation
8. Rimmel Stay Matte Foundation 

I haven't heard too many great things about Revlon ColorStay (specifically for people with sensitive skin) so I'm hesitant to try it, but I'm so curious to hear your guys' opinions!


----------



## jen_sparro

Highly highly recommend Bourjois foundations. They come from the same manufacturer as Chanel so a lot of their products are quite similar, both in quality and finish. Colour range isn't always the greatest but lighter skintones shouldn't have too much of a problem finding a match (unless you're very pink-toned or super pale).

I adore my Bourjois Healthy Mix Serum, it's light-med coverage, decent lasting power and it never breaks me out. I've also heard good things about the Happy Light foundation and the regular version of Healthy Mix


----------



## iszn

I use Chanel Vitalumiere aqua shade no. 20 mixed with 40 on most day.  

I also use the Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturiser for less coverup.

I have a very oily skin with acne spot here and there. For covering my acne scars I use Loreal True Match concealer.


----------



## BerryGirl666

Having oily and acne prone skin myself, I would strongly recommend any foundation from Exuviance. My dermatologist actually recommended it to me.  It feels super light weight but provides great coverage without giving you that "dirty" feel.


----------



## Grande Latte

Try Sisley's Phyto oil-free fluid foundation. It's got all natural ingredients, very light, but coverage is great, and the color is spot on. 

I don't have acne issues, but I have combination skin and I use this in the summer seasons. Pricey, but wonderful product. Go ask for a sample and try it first.


----------



## micah90

Laneige
Mac mineralized foundation


----------



## joannaqchen

Use mineral powder foundation. And apply oil control premier before the foundation. This will help lots.


----------



## steenface

For me, I'm loving Estee Lauder Double Wear or Smashbox 15-hour.  Both actually last throughout a work day without needing blotting papers or powder.  If I'm going out after work, I may need to do some blotting and touching up but it depends.

Most other foundations slide right off my oily skin after a few hours, even with different primers.


----------



## Fran0421

I am impressed with chanel perfection lumiere Velvet- I think water based foundations make a huge difference.


----------



## babysunshine

jen_sparro said:


> Highly highly recommend Bourjois foundations. They come from the same manufacturer as Chanel so a lot of their products are quite similar, both in quality and finish. Colour range isn't always the greatest but lighter skintones shouldn't have too much of a problem finding a match (unless you're very pink-toned or super pale).



+1 I have combo skin and used high end brands like Dior before, but Bourjois works for me. I like their Healthy Mix Serum foundation and Happy Light foundation.


----------



## LVoeletters

Hourglass immaculate!


----------



## Jennifoo

When I was preparing for my trip to Rome I was really concerned to find a really great foundation. I had been using Chanel Perfection Lumiere Velvet and liked it, but I wondered if there was something better. I learned about Estee Lauder Double Wear via Youtube and visited my local Estee Lauder counter. I got samples of both the regular Double Wear and Double Wear Maximum Coverage. I chose the Maximum Coverage because I have some hyperpigmentation and it is AMAZING! It was perfect for my trip-lasted all day and looked fabulous. I'm so happy with it.

 Please note: it is not oil-free like the regular Double Wear but this hasn't been a problem. Also, this isn't like regular foundations so there is a bit of a learning curve in application, but it is worth it.


----------



## Tracy

I feel like MAC Pro Longwear doesn't get enough love!  I really love it for my oily skin, but I also use the Hourglass Veil primer too which helps tons.


----------



## elisian

I swear by Urban Decay NAKED. It lasts all day. In ten years of terrible oily skin I've used probably 20 different foundations, from Laura Mercier to Bare Minerals to MAC to Clinique to Lancome to all the drugstore brands. For me, this is the best. I'm a GWP addict - I love travel sizes!!! - and I'm still willing to give up all those blushes and shadows to get my UD fix.
*
@ Lexusss*- I haven't been happy with any drugstore brands you listed. For me, foundation is 2 bottles a year, max, so it's worth paying for top-quality. Hearing reviews of Bourjouis, I'm curious to see how it is for myself, though!


----------



## PeggyR

I found solution for my oily skin, use primer and set foundation with powder. My HG primer is Hourglass Mineral Veil. Then i use liquid foundation, current fav are Guerlain Parure Gold and Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet. Then i use loose powder, current is Guerlain Meteorites. Then i set with finishing powder, using Guerlain Les Voillettes or Guerlain Meteorites Voyage. Spray setting spray then im all set for the next 12 hours at least until i remove my makeup


----------



## keiloj

PeggyR said:


> I found solution for my oily skin, use primer and set foundation with powder. My HG primer is Hourglass Mineral Veil. Then i use liquid foundation, current fav are Guerlain Parure Gold and Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet. Then i use loose powder, current is Guerlain Meteorites. Then i set with finishing powder, using Guerlain Les Voillettes or Guerlain Meteorites Voyage. Spray setting spray then im all set for the next 12 hours at least until i remove my makeup




Mineral Veil Primer from Hourglass and Matte Velvet + from Make Up Forever has got to be the best face combo ever. That primer holds up foundation so well, tried and tested when I vacationed in Hong Kong!


----------



## nikimenz

Sadly my skin is oily too 
I use Estee Lauder double wear, i've tried everything from givenchy to mac. 
I heard marc jacobs was good too, just didn't have a matching colour


----------



## elisian

nikimenz said:


> Sadly my skin is oily too
> I use Estee Lauder double wear, i've tried everything from givenchy to mac.
> I heard marc jacobs was good too, just didn't have a matching colour



Seriously, try UD. The range of shades with varying undertones is really helpful for matching. NAKED is not good for dry skin but it's great for oily.

Forgot to add earlier, I add a BB cream for max coverage days (right now Shiseido, looking for replacement) and Makeup For Ever HD powder on top to set it.


----------



## devik

I skimmed this entire thread and didn't notice anyone mention the (relatively new) YSL Fusion Ink.  I really like it - very matte and nice coverage. I had a bunch of small samples from Nordstrom trying to match color, one of them did oxidize on me a bit but I didn't have that problem with the others (can't recall which one that happened with - I was especially oily that night so that could've been the issue). After I ran out of my samples I tried the Armani Luminous Silk which is obviously a very different formula (more dewy) but the YSL blew it out of the water for me on coverage and overall look, literally no comparison.

I'm glad to see the recommendations for the Hourglass one, I'm going to be trying that next.

ETA: I've also done the milk of magnesia thing but I've seen conflicting information on whether it's bad for your skin (ph balance) so I only use that when I'm desperate (like, July in NYC). If anyone has more definitive info on whether it's really OK (or not!) I'd certainly be interested


----------



## PeggyR

devik said:


> I skimmed this entire thread and didn't notice anyone mention the (relatively new) YSL Fusion Ink.  I really like it - very matte and nice coverage. I had a bunch of small samples from Nordstrom trying to match color, one of them did oxidize on me a bit but I didn't have that problem with the others (can't recall which one that happened with - I was especially oily that night so that could've been the issue). After I ran out of my samples I tried the Armani Luminous Silk which is obviously a very different formula (more dewy) but the YSL blew it out of the water for me on coverage and overall look, literally no comparison.
> 
> I'm glad to see the recommendations for the Hourglass one, I'm going to be trying that next.
> 
> ETA: I've also done the milk of magnesia thing but I've seen conflicting information on whether it's bad for your skin (ph balance) so I only use that when I'm desperate (like, July in NYC). If anyone has more definitive info on whether it's really OK (or not!) I'd certainly be interested



I did research for milk of magnesia and decide not to test on my super sensitive skin. One of the things i read about http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2013/11/why-milk-of-magnesia-is-crappy-primer.html.

Better be safe and sorry, think i rather use primer like Hourglass Mineral Veil or MakeUpForEver HD.


----------



## daphneroberts

I am extremely oily and live in the South! My all time fav is MUFE mat velvet +! I also love Jouer matte moisture tint for weekend days when I don't need a full 12 hours of coverage. I've heard great things about the Hourglass foundation and plan on trying that this spring!


----------



## mashedpotato

I am combi-oily skin  and I use Snow Crystal Dual Foundation. It's my FAVORITE  liquid foundation to date. It gives a dewy finish, coverage is light-medium, not heavy. Does not oxidise, lasts well for me. I always put on loose powder after liquid foundation to set it. Previously, Laneige has a loose powder that is for oil control and is translucent. I use it after I apply foundation or even bbcream to control oil & shine. 

If you find that your make up does not last, you can use a makeup base. I have Laneige's makeup base which I find is quite a disappointment - it doesn't do anything, just look shimmery...hahaha. I'll recommend that you get a makeup base from another brand.


----------



## deltalady

Hourglass Immaculate Liquid Powder foundation is amazing!


----------



## prisma

Hands down, Estee Lauder double wear light.

I'm often in front of the heat for 9 hours straight and it just won't budge.

Wear a moisturizer underneath since this foundation can settle in pores and fine wrinkles.


----------



## Fran0421

Lexusss said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> This is the first thread I've made so I'm quite excited!
> 
> I'm switching over to using drugstore foundations because of finances and also because I just think that there must be some really great drugstore foundations.
> 
> I have combo skin- oily/dry (and on top of that, it's sensitive). I get really shiny in my t-zone but there are some days where parts of my face feel very dry. I'm in my 20s and have fair skin that burns easily.
> 
> I don't want heavy coverage - I'm looking for light to medium coverage. I have pretty good skin and since it's like 80-90 degrees where I live, I just don't want anything heavy.
> 
> I've been compiling a list of drugstore foundations that I've heard good things about, and I would love all of your recommendations on the following products or if you could recommend any other foundations, that would be great! I'm having a very hard time narrowing down this list!
> 
> 1. Revlon Nearly Naked Foundation
> 2. L'Oreal True Match Super-Blendable Foundation
> 3. L'Oreal Magic Nude Liquid Powder Foundation
> 4. Neutrogena Healthy Skin Foundation
> 5. Maybelline SuperStay
> 6. Maybelline New York Instant Age Rewind
> 7. Maybelline Fit Me! Foundation
> 8. Rimmel Stay Matte Foundation
> 
> I haven't heard too many great things about Revlon ColorStay (specifically for people with sensitive skin) so I'm hesitant to try it, but I'm so curious to hear your guys' opinions!



L'oreal true match is a really horrible foundation for my oily skin  I wish it worked everyone raves about it even when I use my hourglass veil primer it break up around my nose and I am an oil slick in one hour. Maybelline fit me is the same, that one is geared for dry skin. Surprisingly, revlon nearly naked lasts a long time on my skin and its a very dewey foundation but I also apply a good matte primer. The finish though is beautiful and super blend able. I am currently rotating with the rimmel lasting finish 25 hour one and that also lasts a decent amount on my skin. I haven't tried the others on that list but my friend loves the l'oreal nude magic. I might have to try that next! Drugstore foundations are such a battle haha!


----------



## vivi__

I have struggled with getting my foundation to last for the longest time, but I've finally found a solution that works for me. I swear by this and I can use this routine with pretty much any foundation and get it to last all day. I can even wear BB creams and tinted moisturizers now without looking like an oily mess within 4 hours. So maybe this'll help any of you gals out?

After moisturizing, I apply the Murad oil control mattifier, which helps a ton with my oiliness. Then I use a makeup setting spray (I really like the Loreal one) before and after applying foundation. The makeup setting spray has been key btw. I've used just the mattifer before annd my foundation does not last as long. When I do this routine, I can typically go at least 8 hours, depending on the foundation, before I feel the need to blot or powder.

As for foundations I'd recommend, I've been using Estee Lauder Double Wear. I love the way it looks when I apply it with a damp sponge and I can get it to last literally all day and look good without any blotting or powdering.


----------



## Mrsharper328

I have a very oily t zone. Most makeup will melt off my chin and nose within 4 hours. I have started using Dior Forever Flawless foundation and have been happy so far with it, although it is a bit pricey for me.


----------



## silverundertow

I normally find all MAC foundations to be pretty bad for oily skin. However, i've been using Face & Body now for about 3 months and I have found that it isn't too bad. Maybe because it is a water-based foundation and it is light weight?


----------



## rainbow305

Hiii... I have a combo oily skin and sensitive skin. I've to be extra careful when choosing makeup as my skin is allergic to anything that has SPF (I know! I don't get it either!). Foundation that is working for me is NARS all day luminous foundation and I love it. Pairing it w NARS light reflecting setting powder. 

But I do rotate it w CLINIQUE pore refining instant perfecting makeup - it has a more matte feel than NARS. I wear this during the weekend when I don't have to be fancy haha


----------



## chunkylover53

rainbow305 said:


> Hiii... I have a combo oily skin and sensitive skin. I've to be extra careful when choosing makeup as my skin is allergic to anything that has SPF (I know! I don't get it either!). Foundation that is working for me is NARS all day luminous foundation and I love it. Pairing it w NARS light reflecting setting powder.
> 
> But I do rotate it w CLINIQUE pore refining instant perfecting makeup - it has a more matte feel than NARS. I wear this during the weekend when I don't have to be fancy haha



Chemical sunscreen allergy is pretty common.  Avoid anything with oxybenzone and octinoxate which are the most common chemical sunscreens added to foundations. Titanium dioxide and zinc oxide are the good guys to look for (it's very rare to have an allergy to physical sunscreens). Fellow sensitive skin sufferer here!


----------



## devik

rainbow305 said:


> Hiii... I have a combo oily skin and sensitive skin. I've to be extra careful when choosing makeup as my skin is allergic to anything that has SPF (I know! I don't get it either!). Foundation that is working for me is NARS all day luminous foundation and I love it. Pairing it w NARS light reflecting setting powder.
> 
> But I do rotate it w CLINIQUE pore refining instant perfecting makeup - it has a more matte feel than NARS. I wear this during the weekend when I don't have to be fancy haha





chunkylover53 said:


> Chemical sunscreen allergy is pretty common.  Avoid anything with oxybenzone and octinoxate which are the most common chemical sunscreens added to foundations. Titanium dioxide and zinc oxide are the good guys to look for (it's very rare to have an allergy to physical sunscreens). Fellow sensitive skin sufferer here!



+1 to chunkylover - that pretty much sums it up - and a suggestion in case either of you are still looking: several Hourglass products have been pretty awesome for me, including their Mineral Veil Primer and the Immaculate Powder foundation.

(I've also found two sunscreens that are quite similar to Mineral Veil with higher SPF and lower prices - Coola's 30 SPF and MDSolarSciences' 50 SPF.)


----------



## NewMKFan

I used to have acne prone oily skin when I was younger. I started using Lancôme Teint Idole Ultra foundation. It is oil free and absorbs oil skin produces as well. Worked very well for me.


----------



## Zsazsab33

Estée Lauder double wear light stay in place makeup


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

Try Estée Lauder Double Wear Stay-in-Place Liquid Makeup. 
This classic foundation is best for oily skin, since it promises longer wear, a flawless matte finish, and buildable coverage. The formula is waterproof and oil-controlling, so it tamps down shine even in warmer, humid weather.


----------



## alexbeautymania

Why you don't try an *organic foundation*? Did you even considering that? You should!
Comes with awesome results in both aspects you are interested in, beauty and healthy! 
I've researched a bit and found the best article around your question: best natural foundation for oily skin you should give it a try! 
I've got myself oily skin too and I've tried for almost 3 years to find the best solutions for it and this one is the only that gives results!


----------

